# SHARED SAVER



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Say what?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Seems okay. Probably will result in people using this, then demand to still be picked up and dropped off wherever they actually want and not where they should be, resulting in low ratings and no tips...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Seems okay. Probably will result in people using this, then demand to still be picked up and dropped off wherever they actually want and not where they should be, resulting in low ratings and no tips...


Yup, no biggie.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lyft's version of ExpressPool.

Makes Shuffling Shared that much easier :biggrin:


----------



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

So we’re a bus now?

And these are bus stops?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

We are getting cheaper every day!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

New2This said:


> Lyft's version of ExpressPool.
> 
> Makes Shuffling Shared that much easier :biggrin:


Yup. $5 a pop, game on!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

My pax are already doing this. The pin will be at one location and they are standing 30 ft away.


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

Nooooooooooo


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If shared ever comes here I will probably quit. Especially if it is not disclosed on the ping screen. I'm not doing multiple pickups for a $4 ride.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> We are getting cheaper every day!


We may be cheap, but we're not easy!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> If shared ever comes here I will probably quit. Especially if it is not disclosed on the ping screen. I'm not doing multiple pickups for a $4 ride.


It will be disclosed on the screen, which makes rejecting it easier.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

This would be absolute hell here at some of the Universities here. We have one where a popular housing complex is less than one mile down the road from the University. Almost all of the people in the complex are students at the University. I can only imagine getting this "Shared Saver" as a driver and having to pickup three separate riders with three different dropoffs around campus for a total $3 fare.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Seems okay. Probably will result in people using this, then demand to still be picked up and dropped off wherever they actually want and not where they should be, resulting in low ratings and no tips...


Yeah, it's exactly like Uber's express pool. Pax get upset & downrate if you don't drop them off at their exact destination. Funny, how long it took Lyft to copy this...


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

May H. said:


> Yeah, it's exactly like Uber's express pool. Pax get upset & downrate if you don't drop them off at their exact destination. Funny, how long it took Lyft to copy this...


I heard there's no surge/primetime on this ride type...so why even bother?!!


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> It will be disclosed on the screen, which makes rejecting it easier.


That only helps if it is the first rider, right? If it's like Express Pool they will mix Shared Saver riders with regular Shared, so you will lose that visibility. Best advice I can give is to never do Shared or Pool... problem solved!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Friendly Jack said:


> That only helps if it is the first rider, right? If it's like Express Pool they will mix Shared Saver riders with regular Shared, so you will lose that visibility. Best advice I can give is to never do Shared or Pool... problem solved!


Exactly. Besides, Unlike Uber, once you accept a Sharted ride, you won't be able to stop other riders from being added.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

If Lyft does this like Uber, you only see "shared" during the ping, and won't see it's "saver" until after you accept. I thought I really hated pool until express pool hit the menu.....

Of course the pax is hoping the driver will take them the "it's just up the road" way to their exact destination. I tell them, with express, I am not paid once I pass your designated drop-off point, but if you want to give me a couple of bucks?......nobody has said yes yet. (Not that I do a lot of pool rides.)

And yes, if you get a long pool ride with the first rider, the option to stop additional pax (that Lyft doesn't give you) can mean the difference between a profitable and a nonprofitable trip.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Exactly. Besides, Unlike Uber, once you accept a Sharted ride, you won't be able to stop other riders from being added.
> 
> View attachment 299820


That's bad. What if you're in dire need of a break?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Exactly. Besides, Unlike Uber, once you accept a Sharted ride, you won't be able to stop other riders from being added.
> 
> View attachment 299820


I wonder if, in a perfect world, this violates us being Independent Contractors because we're not given the option to decline additional riders.

Even Uber allows us to stop adding more riders.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

So here's my questions. With Shared savor passengers never paying a prime , are they going to mix them in with our regular shared rides? So at bar close we could take a 200% line then they can add three more non-prime passengers? And if that 200% Prime passenger is dropped off , the remaining part of the trip is not paid at a prime?

Does anyone know what these incoming requests look like? Are they still purple or do they somehow differentiate between line and shared saver?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> So here's my questions. With Shared savor passengers never paying a prime , are they going to mix them in with our regular shared rides? So at bar close we could take a 200% line then they can add three more non-prime passengers? And if that 200% Prime passenger is dropped off , the remaining part of the trip is not paid at a prime?
> 
> Does anyone know what these incoming requests look like? Are they still purple or do they somehow differentiate between line and shared saver?


Soon you'll get Personal Power Zones and you won't have to worry about PT.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

May H. said:


> That's bad. What if you're in dire need of a break?


Yep. Good point.

There's literally no way to stop more riders from being added aside from cancelling every single one of them. One of my worst rookie mistakes was accepting a shared ride during rush hour in downtown San Francisco. The whole fiasco lasted for almost two hours and I had to pee like a horse after it was all done.



New2This said:


> I wonder if, in a perfect world, this violates us being Independent Contractors because we're not given the option to decline additional riders.
> 
> Even Uber allows us to stop adding more riders.


It violates every letter of every word.

The problem is Lyft considers Shared as a single ride, no matter how many riders are added. That's why there's no additional pick up fee or a cancel fee for the second and consecutive riders.

Lyft is Uber's shadier and more evil little brother.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

New2This said:


> Soon you'll get Personal Power Zones and you won't have to worry about PT.


Explanation please ...

So now we know why I had such a hard time getting paid right on that line ride that only paid out on the first passenger. I'm one of the two markets that gets the shared saver. So it appears driver support was enforcing the policy on this new ride type prior to it being officially announced in our Market


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Explanation please ...


Personal Power Zones AKA Lyft's version of Charlotte Surge.

I'm too tired to type but I did two posts that sum it up...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/personal-powerzones-cash-grab-by-lyft.311424/page-2#post-4762434
https://uberpeople.net/threads/you-zimmer-and-logan-aka-lyft.312110/#post-4762376
My advice: Longhaul every PT trip you can until PPZ hit your market.



Daisey77 said:


> Explanation please ...


Just a further example

My map. The orange is base rate, NOT PT.










This is what Lyft is charging riders..










****ing thieving asswipes.

When you make Uber look ethical you have issues


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Another thing that will make you crazy about shared saver...the pax is often at the corner of a busy intersection and there is nowhere for you to pull over. They seem to expect you to stop dead in traffic to pick them up. It's true, the masses are ignorant!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> My pax are already doing this. The pin will be at one location and they are standing 30 ft away.


all the pax have a pin . are you new to doing shared rides ? if so the pax will be out in the street waiting for you to pick them up with a pax already in the car............ shared .......... meaning more then 1 one . one meaning . your are one person your self or them self . two or shared meaning more then 1 . kk2929 do you follow along now or do i need to explain it more ? pm me if you do not understand .[/QUOTE]


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

New2This said:


> I wonder if, in a perfect world, this violates us being Independent Contractors because we're not given the option to decline additional riders.
> 
> Even Uber allows us to stop adding more riders.


Ya except you agreed to their terms of service

As a User, you authorize Lyft to match you with a Driver or Rider based on factors such as your location, the estimated time to pickup, your destination, user preferences, and *platform efficiency, *and to cancel an existing match and rematch based on the same considerations.

Worth a read

https://www.lyft.com/terms


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> The problem is Lyft considers Shared as a single ride, no matter how many riders are added. That's why there's no additional pick up fee or a cancel fee for the second and consecutive riders.


Since they count each rider as a separate ride for promotions I wonder how that would stand up in front of a judge.



GTADriver said:


> Ya except you agreed to their terms of service
> 
> As a User, you authorize Lyft to match you with a Driver or Rider based on factors such as your location, the estimated time to pickup, your destination, user preferences, and *platform efficiency, *and to cancel an existing match and rematch based on the same considerations.
> 
> ...


I'm just playing internet lawyer. Right now I ****ing despise Lyft and want to see them burn.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> all the pax have a pin . are you new to doing shared rides ? if so the pax will be out in the street waiting for you to pick them up with a pax already in the car............ shared .......... meaning more then 1 one . one meaning . your are one person your self or them self . two or shared meaning more then 1 . kk2929 do you follow along now or do i need to explain it more ? pm me if you do not understand .


Re-read her comment and respond appropriately. PM me for free reading comprehension lessons.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

This won't end well.

For ExpressPOOL, I show them that the app has me dropping them off.
I once did an exception for this couple that said they were going to tip in the app, and guess what? No tip.
Next person that says that gets punted out by my Timberland boots or by the cops.
I'm ruthless now.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> This won't end well.
> 
> For ExpressPOOL, I show them that the app has me dropping them off.
> I once did an exception for this couple that said they were going to tip in the app, and guess what? No tip.
> ...


Welcome to the Dark Side


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

New2This said:


> Welcome to the Dark Side
> 
> View attachment 300305


My exact words will be...
"That's nice and all but no one tips when they say they will so out you go.."


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

New2This said:


> I wonder if, in a perfect world, this violates us being Independent Contractors because we're not given the option to decline additional riders.
> 
> Even Uber allows us to stop adding more riders.


Why is it that no one really knows what 'Independent Contractor' means? You are agreeing to do whatever your customer (Lyft) pays you to do. You accept a multi stop route (or contract), then get ready to do multiple stops. You agreeing AHEAD OF TIME not knowing where those stops are is 100% legit. Now if you want to flex your IC muscle and demand to know ahead of time where the stops are, Lyft can simply not do business with you any more.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Say what?
> 
> View attachment 298997


Half of my passengers cant STAND UP !

BOURBON STREET !

Hello ?

Half cant stand or speak.

The rest are carrying a trunk load of luggage.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Why is it that no one really knows what 'Independent Contractor' means? You are agreeing to do whatever your customer (Lyft) pays you to do. You accept a multi stop route (or contract), then get ready to do multiple stops. You agreeing AHEAD OF TIME not knowing where those stops are is 100% legit. Now if you want to flex your IC muscle and demand to know ahead of time where the stops are, Lyft can simply not do business with you any more.


Problem with that is no one knows how long the duration of those Sharted rides are. If I'm a so called "Independent contractor", I need to see how long the work is going to take. There's no telling of the Sharted ride I accepted is going to be an hour long or three because I can't stop more riders from being added. At least with Uber, I know how long it'll take me to complete the work I was contracted to do.

The solution I found to deal with that breach of contract? Not to do Sharted rides all together.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Problem with that is no one knows how long the duration of those Sharted rides are. If I'm a so called "Independent contractor", I need to see how long the work is going to take. There's no telling of the Sharted ride I accepted is going to be an hour long or three because I can't stop more riders from being added. At least with Uber, I know how long it'll take me to complete the work I was contracted to do.
> 
> The solution I found to deal with that breach of contract? Not to do Sharted rides all together.


These Companies seem to think they can just do anything they want.

They can do it by themselves.

I already find delivering pizza more profitable than ride share.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I already find delivering pizza more profitable than ride share.


Any day of the week.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> These Companies seem to think they can just do anything they want.
> 
> They can do it by themselves.
> 
> I already find delivering pizza more profitable than ride share.


BECAUSE YOU AGREE TO IT. So point that finger right at yourself for agreeing to such one sided agreements. No one is forcing you to take a pass. But you agree to pick them up without knowing the destination. Say that again, S L O W L Y.. YOU AGREE TO PICK THEM UP WITHOUT KNOWING THE DESTINATION.



tohunt4me said:


> These Companies seem to think they can just do anything they want.
> 
> They can do it by themselves.
> 
> I already find delivering pizza more profitable than ride share.


1. YOU AGREED TO EVERYTHING YOU COMPLAIN ABOUT. Really. So to say that that Uber is mistreating you WHEN YOU AGREED TO THE CONTRACT is really just blatant stupidity.

2. Why when so many people are happy to do it for them?

3. Pizza is even more market dependent the Rideshare. No way I want a schedule or work for Pizza Hut/Dominoes. Pizza delivery means you have to work nights and weekends. I make decent $$ working whenever I want driving.


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> These Companies seem to think they can just do anything they want.
> 
> They can do it by themselves.
> 
> I already find delivering pizza more profitable than ride share.


I wonder why they think that? Could it be drivers keep driving for them? You have the freedom to stop unless your one of the dumb ants who went and leased or financed a car that they otherwise couldn't afford to have. Ya sucks to be you. Guess your just gonna have to endure all the changes lyft makes


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> My pax are already doing this. The pin will be at one location and they are standing 30 ft away.





Pax Collector said:


> Yep. Good point.
> 
> There's literally no way to stop more riders from being added aside from cancelling every single one of them. One of my worst rookie mistakes was accepting a shared ride during rush hour in downtown San Francisco. The whole fiasco lasted for almost two hours and I had to pee like a horse after it was all done.
> 
> ...


Lyft after I cancel all their "shared" rides. Wish they nasty grams had a reply option so I could send them a D'k pic.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't know who's worse Lyft hq or the human trash I run into with Lyft!


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

LyFT HQ.... SHI RUNS DOWN HILL. 

Pax have been taught and conditioned to adversarial to the drivers and to treat them like doormats.

Same w Uber.

You know this is true when you hear pax say Shi like ....oh well guess you have to take me ...or sorry about this one...it’s a long one!

Oh yeah....CANCEL! GTFO!


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

The fact that we cannot opt out of Lyft adding additional riders is the #1 reason I will never accept Shared ride requests. Shared Saver will now be #2. 

I used to accept Pool requests if the surge was over a certain amount. But once they stopped indicating when the ping was an Express Pool, I stopped taking Pool altogether. 

The only way I will ever take a Shared ride ever again is if they allow us to opt out of additional riders AND indicate Shared Saver on the ping. Until then, screw you Lyft.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Why is it that no one really knows what 'Independent Contractor' means?


Just because some SF a-hole put it in a contract doesn't make it legal.

If they put in wording that you were contracted to make cocaine drops up and down Wall Street, it would still be illegal, despite being in writing.

Plenty of companies get away with lots of illegal crap until government steps up and does something about it. May be years before the contract is "altered".


----------

